# Request



## yenrod (15 Jul 2008)

As this place, as you point out is moderated on, I'd like to know *who* are the MODERATORS 

As you have referred to these Moderators, I only feel its respectfull that list be _outlined_.

Thank you,

Over to you Shaun.

*This is meant, and is, for Shaun not one of his 'mod'ions/minions*


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jul 2008)

Give-it a rest yenners, you're in danger of winning the simoncc stuck record award for monotony.


(apologies to simoncc).


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Jul 2008)

There's a sticky somewhere with a list of mods.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2008)

Yes, it's getting very boring. Give it a rest. If it is meant for Shaun only, why not PM him and spare us the proliferation of threads about threads about threads?

(And no, I am not a Mod, although I used to be)


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Jul 2008)

I would like to know who the mods are too, any chance of a link to this sticky?


----------



## yenrod (16 Jul 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Give-it a rest yenners, you're in danger of winning the simoncc stuck record award for monotony.
> 
> 
> (apologies to simoncc).





Flying_Monkey said:


> Yes, it's getting very boring. Give it a rest. If it is meant for Shaun only, why not PM him and spare us the proliferation of threads about threads about threads?
> 
> (And no, I am not a Mod, although I used to be)



Not everything concerns me on here so I dont post on it or read it.

Esp. if it refers to anything or anyone..

I dont go crying to the Mods or Admin unless its rediculously necessary !

*At least I put these things out in public !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Jul 2008)

yenrod said:


> I dont go crying to the Mods or Admin unless its rediculously necessary !



But do try and remember remember it is Shauns decision as to what is 'rediculously necessary', and not that of individual forummers, myself included.


----------



## Chuffy (16 Jul 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> There's a sticky somewhere with a list of mods.


This is something that I've asked for too, on several occasions. Where's the sticky RT?


----------



## Absinthe Minded (16 Jul 2008)

OK, I'll put my hands up - I'm a mod. Still, with my even hand and non-confrontational style, I expect you'd aready guessed, Yenners.

Seriously though, what does it matter?


----------



## yenrod (18 Jul 2008)

Absinthe Minded said:


> OK, I'll put my hands up - I'm a mod. *Still, with my even hand and non-confrontational style*, I expect you'd aready guessed, Yenners.
> 
> Seriously though, what does it matter?




You serious:

Remember that thread that got moved to the fabled *bunfights* !


----------



## Gerry Attrick (18 Jul 2008)

Yenners, wtf does it matter?


----------



## beanzontoast (19 Jul 2008)

When this place was first set up, I remember Shaun asking for volunteers to become moderators. I didn't have the time at that point, but I could have asked to be one too. I can't quite see, on this basis, why it's important to know who they are, as they could (unless I'm very naive) have been anyone who stood up at the right time to offer their help. So does it matter who they are?

Has one of them upset you in some way? Is that what this is about?


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Jul 2008)

Can we still volunteer to be a mod then?


----------



## beanzontoast (19 Jul 2008)

I take it that's a question for Shaun, not for me!? I wouldn't know.


----------



## Chuffy (19 Jul 2008)

beanzontoast said:


> Has one of them upset you in some way? Is that what this is about?


I can't speak for Yenners, but I'd just like to know. I've got no beef with anyone, or any grudge. I've got no gripes with the way this place is modded or any of the people that I think might be Mods. However, I dislike the idea of keeping Mods ID's secret. I'd much prefer it to be open, that feels more honest to me.


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2008)

There isn't a list.

Mods are forum members who volunteer their free time to keep CC running smoothly and clear of spam and spammers.

Whether a moderator wants their status known to the forums at large is up to them.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2008)

AFAIK, there is no real issue with the fairness of moderation - the argument was about a decision made by Shaun, which most people have now accepted. Why change something that works? And I am particularly surprised that Chuffy wants to push this given his own experience of being targeted on the old C+ form...


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> AFAIK, there is no real issue with the fairness of moderation - the argument was about a decision made by Shaun, which most people have not accepted. Why change something that works? And I am particularly surprised that Chuffy wants to push this given his own experience of being targeted on the old C+ form...


I have no idea about any grumbles going on (I'm not around much these days so most stuff goes right by me) and I certainly didn't intend to add my voice to a specific gripe, apologies if that was the impression given.
However, I've been asking for a Mod list pretty much since the beginning of the Forum. Yes, I've still got the scars from the C+ days, but what myself and the other user/mods were trying to achieve was an open and transparent modding system. For me it was a matter of principle and I still stick by it. Asking politely now and again doesn't really qualify as pushing and I'm not losing sleep over it.

But, I repeat, I have no problems with the way that the Mods on here have acted (so far as my experience goes) and no problem with the way Shaun runs things.


----------

